# Smaller cal. rifle vs. larger cal. using Managed recoil load



## stickman403 (Jan 10, 2008)

I am looking for a deer rifle for my 8 yr old daughter and I need some info from someone other than an ammo manufacturer. She has been shooting a Savage kids model .22 for the last year or so and loves it. Now its time to find her a rifle for whitetail deer. I thought I would be limited to a .243 because I don't like the idea of shooting deer with a .22 cal such as 22-250 and the bigger cal. would have too much recoil for my daughter. 
Recently I saw some Remington Managed-recoil loads for bigger cal. like the 270, 308, 30-06, and 7-08. My daughter will be hunting with me for the next several years and will not be taking shots longer than 100 yds. so the 200 yard max range on the managed recoil loads so not be a factor. I really like the idea of having a rifle she can use now with the managed recoil and go to full power loads when she gets older. So here is my question, does the Remington managed recoil perform as advertised, is it a good deer load, is the recoil light enough for a youth hunter.


----------



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2005)

You and your daughter sound like good canidates to start reloading! But back to your question the managed recoil stuff does work as advertised. I have seen and talked to people I know and they haven't had a problem with it. It does reduce the recoil as mauch as possible with in pressure limits. I myself have loaded reduced recoil ammunition for others and can attest to the accuracy and effectiveness of reduced recoil reloads. There are factors to keep mind also. Make sure what ever rifle you choose for your daughter that it fits her like a glove just like a rifle that you would choose for yourself. My personal choices for a beginners caliber would be a .257 Roberts, a .260 Remington, or even the 7mm-08. These are all good calibers with light recoil and plenty of energy.


----------



## GRUNTER HUNTER (Aug 9, 2007)

Even with managed recoil loads i would not go any larger than the .7mm-08 for her.


----------

